# What is normal... humping



## FudgyFudgy (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi, My male cockapoo of 9months has recently started humping. 
I guess it is his age, he humps his pillow, scoops his blanket under him, but the other night while my son was watching tv he went on the top of the settee and slid down onto son's face and started to hump. Son was horrified!
So... my questions are what is normal humping/how often is acceptable?
Sould we just let nature take course or stop him?
Lynn


----------



## Carla Billington (Jun 12, 2017)

Just read your post. Sorry can't offer an advice but I'm having the same trouble with our 6 month old puppy. He dragged my daughters big teddy bear onto the floor and started humping it. We even met another puppy in the park and Billy tried getting a bit frisky so had to drag him away. It will be useful to see what responses you get. Good luck


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

I don’t know the answer, but I understand it’s not totally sexual and is reflective of a highly stimulated state.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

It's definitely the age.. It definitely isn't always sexual my female puppy humps sometimes when we get her favorite toy out. She doesn't do it very often so we find it funny mostly. I think the way to go is distraction, redirection, and interruption depending on the situation. Like if it happends during playing with another dog interrupt the behavior by calling him back. I am no expert though as I've only had female dogs thus far.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

No one's mentioned neutering, that stops them .


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Neutering doesn't necessarily stop all humping as it's not always sexual behavior


----------

